# Is IUI before IVF really worth a go?



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi girls.. Im currently debating whether to start IVF or do an IUI first. As we are in Ire travelling to the UK for treatment, we will have to pay for all treatments. My amh is low but I get a good response to the medicated cycles Im doing.
DH's SA showed up 15% antibodies... so we are thinking maybe we should do an IUI.
Are there other benefits to it over TSI?


----------



## Boggler (Jun 28, 2011)

Hiya, 

Apparently the success rates of 3 iuis don't add up to 1 ivf. In saying that we did one iui just to get used to treatment before going in the deep end.  It maybe a bit of a pain to travel for cost wise for the low success rate. Maybe you could do iui in Ireland and then go abroad for ivf? Is your clinic advising iui? 

Regards
Boggler


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

hey, my clinic in Ire has recommended we do not do iui as its a waste of money they say. DH has to have a DNA frag done next week and if it does show up anything then we may consider moving straight to ivf... anyone know what a dna frag is??


----------



## Jenny74 (Jul 7, 2010)

It's a very hard thing to be able to say if it's worth it or not as if it didn't work for someone they would say no, but if it worked like it did for me then I would say yes, try it first.
It is a lot less stressful on the body and mind than IVF, though I do believe has a lower success rate.
You need to take the travel into consideration too, I have heard from people IUI has worked for first time but it can take a few goes to get the drugs right, saying that it can also mean if you need to go onto IVF you have already got the knowledge of which drugs work best for you, which could help you succeed on your first IVF go.
You will see from my signature I was successful on my second IVF attempt but I strongly believe that is due to the consultant not reading my notes on my iui attempts on the first go, which I complained about and got a second attempt for free, so they must have agreed with me.
I hope my ramblings make sense to you.

Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## maybenow (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks Jenny xxx So sorry to read about your twins. But its a happy ending 
DH is doing and DNA frag next wk before we consider any more treatment. Our doc doesnt think iui is worth it for us as we are unexplained infertility ... Im confused .. So confused. 
When we and if we do move to IVF, we will do it with Lister x


----------

